# Lyft $45/hour Guarantee



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got a text regarding Lyft offering a $45 hour guarantee for certain markets (im in Chicago). This is the highest guarantee i have ever seen since i started ridesharing in early November. Check it out if you are in the listed markets

Edit: Apparently i cant post links yet so if you want the link to opt in just inbox me
-------



Which region do you drive in? *
Boston
Philadelphia
Brooklyn
Chicago
Nashville
San Francisco
*Read this part, then hit 'Submit' below.*
In Boston, Philadelphia, Brooklyn, Chicago, Nashville, and San Francisco, drive during Lyft's busiest hours, and we'll guarantee you $45/hour during these hours, in local time:
11 p.m. - 1 a.m. Thursday 
7 a.m. - 10 a.m. Friday 
5 p.m. Friday - 2 a.m. Saturday 
9 a.m. - 3 p.m. Saturday 
8 p.m. Saturday - 3 a.m. Sunday 
8 a.m. - 2 p.m. Sunday

How to Qualify: An easy way to think of it: If you complete Steps 1 and 2, you're eligible for this guarantee in general. Step 3 is how you qualify for each specific hour.

1. Opt in using this form. You only need to do it once, and can opt in at any point during the promotion, even if you've already given rides for it. 
2. Maintain a weekly 90% acceptance rate. It's the same equation we use for Power Driver Bonuses - the one on your weekly summary. 
3. Fill each hour. You'll need to be in driver mode for 50 minutes and give one completed ride for each hour. Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like they are going to put the reverse squeeze on dual drivers forcing them to get off the Uber app to get guarantees.

And yeah, I'm on it. Already doing Lyft full time anyway. **** Uber. Might as well clock 'em for some more $. I'm usually north of the hourly during most of the peak hours, but it will take up some of the slack on the other hours they are also paying. Figured it might add $300-400 to my weekly check. A lot of those off peak hours can get below $20. an hour.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

I just got the text for their $35 LA guarantee. Lyft is already explaining the rules a lot better than Uber ever did, even after all the confusion and complaints over their guarantee racket. 

Based on my Uber pay statements, these two pay schemes are not identical. Uber does not require you to actually give a ride in a given hour for it to be eligible-- it uses cumulative tallies at the end of the week. 

What I haven't been able to confirm is whether or not Uber actually enforces its 50 minutes per hour rule. My statements suggest their tally for that is just cumulative minutes as well (so 15 minutes of a stray hour would be included in the total), but Lyft makes it very clear that they are holding drivers to the rules Uber invented.

Regardless, Lyft has succeeded in fomenting a culture of customers who are infinitely more fun to drive around than the divas and sleazeballs that use Uber. As soon as I get in on this I have zero incentive to ever drive for Travis again. Uber off!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Seattle got the $35 guarantees. Time to double dip.

Read this part, then hit 'Submit' below.
In San Diego, Los Angeles, Austin, Seattle, Atlanta, Denver, Washington D.C., Dallas, Miami, and Silicon Valley, drive during Lyft's busiest hours, and we'll guarantee you $35/hour during these hours, in local time:

11 p.m. - 1 a.m. Thursday
7 a.m. - 10 a.m. Friday
5 p.m. Friday - 2 a.m. Saturday
9 a.m. - 3 p.m. Saturday
8 p.m. Saturday - 3 a.m. Sunday
8 a.m. - 2 p.m. Sunday

How to Qualify:

An easy way to think of it: If you complete Steps 1 and 2, you're eligible for this guarantee in general. Step 3 is how you qualify for each specific hour.

1. Opt in using this form. You only need to do it once, and can opt in at any point during the promotion, even if you've already given rides for it.
2. Maintain a weekly 90% acceptance rate. It's the same equation we use for Power Driver Bonuses - the one on your weekly summary.
3. Fill each hour. You'll need to be in driver mode for 50 minutes and give one completed ride for each hour. Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in.

How It's Calculated:

1. We'll add up your total eligible earnings. That's your pre-commission time and distance, Prime Time, tips, and other current promotion earnings across every eligible hour of this guarantee. 
2. Then, we'll calculate your average hourly earnings. That's the total in Step 1, divided by number of eligible hours that you qualified for. 
3. You'll get paid. If your average exceeds the guaranteed average, awesome! If not, we'll bonus you the rest - you'll see it in your Tuesday summary and that week's direct deposit.

Promotion terms are subject to change. See the Help Center page at [https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1898787] for the most up-to-date information.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

It doesn't seem like Lyfts guarantees have any boundary limitations . (I.e. for Uber i had to stay within certain street limits). Can anyone confirm that is the case? Meaning i can turn it on at home and get my one ping an hour.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ichie said:


> It doesn't seem like Lyfts guarantees have any boundary limitations . (I.e. for Uber i had to stay within certain street limits). Can anyone confirm that is the case? Meaning i can turn it on at home and get my one ping an hour.


The big IF is getting the one ping an hour. In most outlying areas that can be tough, even with Uber. So it kind of forces you to be in a known pax area. I have no problem with that format and don't believe in hiding out. My acceptance rate even without the guarantees usually runs north of 95% anyway. Last week it was 97%.

The nice part about Lyft's algo is that if you are in a known pax area, they spread the pings out to ALL the available drivers, so the 'chances' of getting the one hit per hour shouldn't be an issue, at least in my area. I don't recall ever going an hour in their guaranteed pay times without at least 1 ping an hour, even on the worst of days.

What I'm wondering is if they are going to continue with the power driver bonus (at least til the end of March) while running the guarantees. I've been hitting that pretty consistently. A net $35 to me without a Lyft cut is a big number for some of these hours that I've been hitting in the $18-22 range.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

And just in case anybody is wondering (me for example) could Lyft seriously be contemplating big rate drops to go with the guarantee scheme? If so I just cut down my work week by about 2/3 to the guaranteed hours only.

Please don't turn into Uber Lyft. I promise to be good.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> I just got the text for their $35 LA guarantee. Lyft is already explaining the rules a lot better than Uber ever did, even after all the confusion and complaints over their guarantee racket.
> 
> Based on my Uber pay statements, these two pay schemes are not identical. Uber does not require you to actually give a ride in a given hour for it to be eligible-- it uses cumulative tallies at the end of the week.
> 
> ...


POST # 3 /@Bigg Will: From your lips
to the Cash Plugged Ears of the Former
Crown Prince of Kalanickistan, his
August Exigency, Emperor A□□hat 1st!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it legal to copy uber guarantee word to word exept one trip per hour instead of on average?

Anyway, let the uber test it's own medicine!
It's gonna be an interesting weekend with uber drivers switching to lyft


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The big IF is getting the one ping an hour. In most outlying areas that can be tough, even with Uber. So it kind of forces you to be in a known pax area. I have no problem with that format and don't believe in hiding out. My acceptance rate even without the guarantees usually runs north of 95% anyway. Last week it was 97%.
> 
> The nice part about Lyft's algo is that if you are in a known pax area, they spread the pings out to ALL the available drivers, so the 'chances' of getting the one hit per hour shouldn't be an issue, at least in my area. I don't recall ever going an hour in their guaranteed pay times without at least 1 ping an hour, even on the worst of days.
> 
> What I'm wondering is if they are going to continue with the power driver bonus (at least til the end of March) while running the guarantees. I've been hitting that pretty consistently. A net $35 to me without a Lyft cut is a big number for some of these hours that I've been hitting in the $18-22 range.


In both peak and off peak in the Chicago area (the city not suburbs) i have never gone more than 10min max without a ping for Lyft (only sidecar has done that). So i am not really worried about the one ride per hour. The only problem with Uber's guarantees were the boundary limits that stopped me from sitting at home waiting for pings (i am about 3/4 of a mile from the boundary too which sucks). At least with Lyft i can sit at home chilling (and if for some crazy reason i dont get a ping for a whole hour i wont be mad not making money since im chilling at home anyway).

Should be a good weekend with 15+ hours at $45 hour.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ichie said:


> In both peak and off peak in the Chicago area (the city not suburbs) i have never gone more than 10min max without a ping for Lyft (only sidecar has done that). So i am not really worried about the one ride per hour. The only problem with Uber's guarantees were the boundary limits that stopped me from sitting at home waiting for pings (i am about 3/4 of a mile from the boundary too which sucks). At least with Lyft i can sit at home chilling (and if for some crazy reason i dont get a ping for a whole hour i wont be mad not making money since im chilling at home anyway).
> 
> Should be a good weekend with 15+ hours at $45 hour.


It's more like 24 hours if you play your cards right. Good money IMHO. I did the 3 hour morning tour this a.m. and exceeded the guarantee a half hour before expiration. So offline for 6 hours. Then back for another 10 hour stab. Should hit close to $500 for the day with a little luck.


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's more like 24 hours if you play your cards right. Good money IMHO. I did the 3 hour morning tour this a.m. and exceeded the guarantee a half hour before expiration. So offline for 6 hours. Then back for another 10 hour stab. Should hit close to $500 for the day with a little luck.


I was only able to hit 2 hours this morning then on to the real job. Hopefully i can get out in time to do the 5pm-2am run. If i do that then its 11hrs for the day at $45 hour = $495 in fares. Not a bad days work.

I actually signed up for Sidecars $30 hour guarantee before Lyft released theirs. Should i feel bad for not driving for Sidecar even though i signed up. lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, I got my statement for last night and there is no mention of the bonus. $35 for 3.5 hours. I feel like an idiot. Ha ha.

Has anyone signed up and received a confirmation email that it's a go?


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

well they have this on the shift writeup.

1. We’ll add up your total eligible earnings. That’s your pre-commission time and distance, Prime Time, tips, and other current promotion earnings across every eligible hour of this guarantee.
2. Then, we’ll calculate your average hourly earnings. That’s the total in Step 1, divided by number of eligible hours that you qualified for. 
3. You’ll get paid. If your average exceeds the guaranteed average, awesome! If not, we’ll bonus you the rest — you’ll see it in your Tuesday summary and that week's direct deposit

So it looks like you wont see it till tuesday.


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, jeez, as it stands I feel less confident about this than Uber's guarantee when it first started. Would've been great to get some sort of confirmation that I'm in.

But oh well, I guess we'll give it a go. Definitely more fun than ubering either way!


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Bigg Will said:


> Based on my Uber pay statements, these two pay schemes are not identical. Uber does not require you to actually give a ride in a given hour for it to be eligible-- it uses cumulative tallies at the end of the week


Not sure about anything anymore. The hours used to be cumulative, but since breaking guarantee hours up into various blocks, peak, off peak, and regular, I don't think that's true anymore. I used to think the hours were based on an actual hour, but that is in question now too, as hours show up in decimal places on my statement. the 90% acceptance is still over-all. All of this will be less confusing for roadbots!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Worked the Lyft guarantee this morning. Hit the 3 hrs. 4 total rides. One in each hour. 100% acceptance. Total $45. But with the guarantee. $105 gross. Better than Uber. Barely put any miles on my car


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Spanky said:


> Worked the Lyft guarantee this morning. Hit the 3 hrs. 4 total rides. One in each hour. 100% acceptance. Total $45. But with the guarantee. $105 gross. Better than Uber. Barely put any miles on my car


Do you have a referral code? I'm about to pull the trigger on my Lyft driver application. REFERAL CODE ANYONE?


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Do you have a referral code? I'm about to pull the trigger on my Lyft driver application. REFERAL CODE ANYONE?


Here you go. Good luck on the application

NNABUENYI902912

Here is a link if you want it
https://www.lyft.com/drivers/NNABUENYI902912


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Ichie said:


> Here you go. Good luck on the application
> 
> NNABUENYI902912
> 
> ...


Will do my mentor session this weekend. Good luck with the recruitment cash. What are they paying for referrals?


----------



## Ichie (Feb 17, 2015)

That is a good question. they have a 1000 double sided bonus but it seems they just changed it to only include certain cities.

It looks like LA was dropped so not sure how they will handle the referral.

*Driver Referrals and Sign-On Bonuses*
*If you apply on or after 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) on February 27*
*$1,000 Double-Sided Referral Bonus*

Boston, Nashville, Chicago, Denver, Dallas, Philadelphia, and Washington, D.C.


Apply on or after 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) on Friday, Feb. 27
Complete 30 rides on or before 11:59 p.m. local time, Sunday, Mar. 8
Must enter referrer's code on signup
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles
*If you applied before 12 p.m. (3 p.m. EST) on February 27*
*$1,000 Double-sided Referral Bonus*

Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Seattle, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas, San Diego, San Jose, Miami, Nashville, San Francisco, Los Angeles


Apply on Wednesday, Feb. 25 and before 12 p.m. PST (3 p.m. EST) on Friday, Feb. 27
Complete first ride on or before Thursday, Mar. 5
Must enter referrer's code on signup
Expect payment in 1-2 pay cycles


----------



## Eagle_Uber (Dec 8, 2014)

If you applied after 12pm pst today you won't be getting the 1k bonus.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If you drive for Lyft and have never applied to Uber call me @ 6505563497. I live near Sacramento and have been driving for Uber exclusively for a year. Have never applied to Lyft and thought we could split each companies bonuses/spiffs/referrals. Since I just stumbled upon this today wondering if an escort from a Lyft driver to the SF office with my Uber records in hand. Over 2500 trips 4.7 most gross in a day 1k, most in a week 3k


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I drove about 13 solid hours this weekend in Los Angeles due to the hourly promotion, not a consistent driver very often but the hourly guarantee made it attractive to give it a shot this weekend. 

I could not help but notice that - almost hourly in downtown LA and Hollywood area, the app went down and therefore knocked me out of driver mode for 15 minutes or so.
So both nights of solid 6 plus hours were broken up on the graph chart on my summary that was emailed the following mornings.

I hope I am incorrect but I will not be surprised if the bonuses do not come through for me , claiming the app was down I was out of range etc etc (even though I was in the middle of metro LA).


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Bigg Will said:


> Well, I got my statement for last night and there is no mention of the bonus. $35 for 3.5 hours. I feel like an idiot. Ha ha.
> 
> Has anyone signed up and received a confirmation email that it's a go?


You get a confirmation of your guarantees in your weekly earnings statement.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

moniker said:


> I drove about 13 solid hours this weekend in Los Angeles due to the hourly promotion, not a consistent driver very often but the hourly guarantee made it attractive to give it a shot this weekend.
> 
> I could not help but notice that - almost hourly in downtown LA and Hollywood area, the app went down and therefore knocked me out of driver mode for 15 minutes or so.
> So both nights of solid 6 plus hours were broken up on the graph chart on my summary that was emailed the following mornings.
> ...


I assume you mean drive for Lyft? Anyway, just thought I'd mention I got kicked off UBER a couple time last night. I would go online start driving only to discover myself off line a few minutes later. It happened several times in a row. And there was once that it appeared as though I was online; there was the map and the car. I drove for maybe 20 minutes from lax before I noticed there was no text on the border of the map, the icon of my car was about to drive off screen and there was no icon to re-center the map. At this point I realized that I may have in fact been off-line that entire time. I rent the phone. It's been acting buggy for the past three weekends. It get hung during log in almost everytime now.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Lyft is playing BS games. I just logged into lyft and it said. You not eligible for guarantees. While in Philly there is shortage for drivers. Wtf.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

moniker said:


> I drove about 13 solid hours this weekend in Los Angeles due to the hourly promotion, not a consistent driver very often but the hourly guarantee made it attractive to give it a shot this weekend.
> 
> I could not help but notice that - almost hourly in downtown LA and Hollywood area, the app went down and therefore knocked me out of driver mode for 15 minutes or so.
> So both nights of solid 6 plus hours were broken up on the graph chart on my summary that was emailed the following mornings.
> ...


Distrust of ride share apps/ride share algo systems is a common form of driver paranoia. 

I question everything. Do apps manipulate or force drivers into money losing propositions? I think we can all say yes to that question on many counts.

I don't trust the algo's for all the decisions behind the apps directives for many reasons. Who the hell knows what the people who push the buttons can control? Can they make it malfunction? Sure. Can that result in some drivers not getting their money? Sure. Will some drivers not keep track or *****? Sure. *Profit for ride share company.*

I can only imagine what goes on behind the scenes.


----------

